# Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D



## KlawWarYoshi (10. März 2011)

*Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*

Interessiere mich für das obengenannte Upgrade-Kit auf USB3.
(Corsair: USB-3.0-Upgrade-Kit für die Gehäuse Obsidian 800D und 700D - corsair, usb 3.0, midi-tower, big-tower)
Die Hersteller-seite listet allerdings noch keine Shops auf und ich wollte nachfragen
wann mit einer ersten Verfügbarkeit, vor allem in Deutschland zu rechnen ist?
gibt es dazu schon genauere Infos?

Danke im Voraus
mfG KlawWarYoshi


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (14. März 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*

Für gerade / kürzlich gekaufte Gehäuse gibt es die Möglichkeit, das Upgradekit per Mail bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com zu ordern (Adresse und Rechnungskopie der Mail beilegen).


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (23. März 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*



ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Für gerade / kürzlich gekaufte Gehäuse gibt es die Möglichkeit, das Upgradekit per Mail bei CSGEurope@Corsair.com zu ordern (Adresse und Rechnungskopie der Mail beilegen).


 
 ist leider schon mehr als 1 Jahr her


----------



## Windows0.1 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*

oh dan musst es kaufen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. März 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*

Korrekt, ist soweit über den Corsair US Shop käuflich erhältlich.


----------



## Gast1111 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*

Ist es bei den neuen Cases (Und das Sata 6 gb/s Kit) schon verbaut?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (25. März 2011)

*AW: Verfügbarkeit USB3 Upgrade-Kit für 800/700D*

Sofern es keine Lagerware bei dem Händler ist, dann ja soweit mir bekannt ist werden alle neuen Auslieferungen mit SATA3 und USB3 ausgeliefert.


----------

